# No broadband connection on super joey



## 300mag (Aug 23, 2014)

I went to "my account" icon on the super joey and it said it wasn't available due to no broadband connection. I went on the super joey and it shows no broadband connection but when I go to the hopper it shows the broadband connection. It also shows good Moca . Any ideas?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Enable "bridging" on the Hopper. Press the Yellow button--->Network Setup-->Broadband-->Network Details-->Bridging.


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I would be happy to assist you. Is this happening on a wireless Joey or regular Joey?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Over the past couple of weeks, especially the past couple of days, I have seen all kinds of Network weirdness with my 2 HwSs and one Joey. I have watched the units as they are connected to my router and they are pulling two IP Addresses each for a total of 6 for 3 units/MAC addresses, then drop them, then pick them up, then I get a Red MoCA logo on the TV that the Joey is not connected to. I get error message on the Joey when it goes black/locking up, which it is doing many times a day lately, saying that it can't work because another unit is rebooting and it can't get an Internet connection, and the HwS that is rebooting at the time is all on its own and has nothing to do with the Joey. i go to the HwS that is hardwired and try to do something that is Internet related and is says it can't because it needs an Internet connection. I look at the back and the green connection light is lit and the yellow traffic light is flashing away. I check my router and the unit is connected, but doesn't think it is. So I have to reset the network in the HwS.

I thought the system was a "contained" MoCA setup that can use an Internet connection. Not a network dependent setup as it is appearing to be. I have read in a couple of posts that they are causing network issues for some. Me, I'm not sure yet and it probably won't cause much of a problem since I have all 6 IPAs set as reserved and all it can do is drag traffic which I have felt sometimes.

I have one HwS all by itself that is hardwired set to bridge and the other that is wireless and the Joey is connected to, so they should be pretty well set on the dropping issue. Now the IPA hogging issue, what is that all about.


----------

